# Weekly Challenge 1st edition Voting Thread - Shooting Light



## Raj_55555 (Jun 17, 2015)

As @jovince3000 has met with an unfortunate accident, I'm starting a voting thread on his behalf.

1. Untitled by @Dmariehill 







2. Untitled by @snowbear






3. Wherever the wind blows by @JustJazzie






4. Untitled by @oldhippy






5. Element by @MartinCrabtree 






6. When Nature Strikes by @Raj_55555 






7. The M90 lighted by the MW3 light by @Derrel 






8. Untitled by @MSnowy






9. Untitled by @sashbar 






10. Points of moving light by @sunsetphotographer 






Start voting people, Voting on for Seven days!!


----------

